# Feeding HFCS using a 275 gallon Tote, Pump Ideas?



## GageFamilyBeekeeping (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd really appreciate some ideas and pictures would be even better. I have a 275 gallon tote, which ha a 2" outlet. I get it filled with HFCS but then truck it to the yards and fill buckets to feed the hives. I've looked at a number of pump ideas but I don't want to experiment and learn an expensive lesson. Can someone show me a fairly simple method for pumping out of a tote or similar tank and filling hives. Would a fuel transfer pump work? I've heard diaphragm pumps and trash pumps but again, how do you get it from the pump to the hive?

Thanks


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

this is the pump I build and I still use the original one I built over 15 years ago. I have found this configuration to be the most reliable.


----------



## RowdyFreeman (Apr 24, 2014)

I use the fructose pump setup from Dadant ($1,400). It works great. I set up a 150 gallon tank and a 330 gallon tank with cam lock quick connects. I can plug the pump into either tank and pump straight from it. David makes a good pump as well and you can do the same with it.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I have a similar pump as pictured above. Mine is belt driven.


----------



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

Can't really beat a 2" Honda trash pump. $350 Canadian. Pull starts every time. Put some camlock fittings on your tote and pump. Your local farm store likely sells air seeder or suction (same thing) hose in 2" that won't kink while you're working. Get 3' piece for the inlet side and you can strap the pump to your truck. To fill drums on the yard, use the same size 2" hose on the outlet side to fill fast. To fill feeders get a second 1 1/4" hose - mine's about 35 feet - with some more flexibility and put a ball valve on it with a short piece of pipe so you can aim it. If you're feeding hot mixed syrup, these will sip fuel: I'm sure you can pump 3000 gallons on 1 tank. When I fill feeders, the pump barely needs to run above idle. Make sure you thoroughly rinse everything out when you're done. Cheap, reliable and low maintenance.


----------



## T.Smith (Aug 26, 2009)

David. Does your pump have some sort of a relief valve to direct syrup back in tote when you re not pumping into feeders. I have one if the dadant syrup pumps. Just wondering g if this is a better system than what I have. Thanks tracy


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes there is a pressure relief valve it is larger than the one shown in the picture it will flow 40 gpm and flows back in to the top of the tote. The best feature is the pump is driven direct through a 6:1 reduction on the Honda. No belts, pulley or bearings.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I was feeding bees today and took a picture of my original 15+ year old syrup pump the only thing I've changed is the pull cord ( at least 10 times) and the rubber spider (once 5 years ago I now have a urethane spider)


----------

